# Gfk boot undicht



## easyrider (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo ich habe ein 4.50m langes gfk boot es ist 3jahre alt.  Ich habe ein grosses Problem unzwar wenn ich auf der Ostsee mit 15ps aussenborder fahre sammelt sich in der zwischenkammer immer Wasser und das nich zu knapp bis oberhalb des auslaufstutzen...  Ich habe das Boot auf Löcher oder ähnliches kontrolliert aber nix gefunden kennt jemand ein Trick wie man eine lecksuche durchführt.  Ich habe an eine nebelmaschine gedacht... 

Mfg


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Witzige Idee mit der Nebelmaschine! #6 Aber das funktioniert bestimmt auch, solange das Leck groß genug ist!

Besteht das Boot innen nur aus GFK oder ist da auch Teppich oder so drin? Sonst hätte ich gesagt, ab auf den Trailer damit, von aussen trocknen und dann Wasserschlauch reinhalten. Und dann schauen wos rausläuft.

Hat das Boot nen Lenzstopfen? Also unterhalb der Wasserlinie? Wenn ja, ist der vielleicht undicht?


----------



## tomsen83 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Ist der zwischenboden ausgeschäumt?


----------



## Don-Machmut (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Mach mal bitte ein paar Fotos wo das Wasser steht ....
Was ist das für ein Boots Typ #h

Ansonsten Bleibt nur die Fehler suche ..wie schon gesagt das Boot raus auf den Trailer und Wasser rein und von unten schauen ...

Ich würde als erstes mal den Ablauf Lenzstopfen hinten am Spiegel überprüfen ..ob der dicht ist #6


----------



## easyrider (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten...  Das komische ist das es nur reinläuft wenn ich mit einem Benziner fahre mit Elektro schon langsam ist garnix ich denke an die Anbindungs kannte hinter dem schwarzen Gummi Schutz das es da reinläuft oder hinten wenn der Motor voll Leistung läuft und das Wasser gegen das Heck drückt das es zwischen die Anbindung läuft.


----------



## easyrider (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Es ist nicht geschämt und es liegt kein Teppich drin.  Man kann wenn man in den stutzen reinschaut den Hohlraum sehen... Ich wollte mit einem Umbau beginnen mit Lenkrad und Fernsteuerung...  Aber erst muss das Leck beseitigt werden...  Ist komisches Gefühl nachdem man es nach 5stunden angeln auf der Ostsee slippt und Wasser ca 10min läuft


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Wo läuft denn das Wasser raus?


----------



## easyrider (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Hinten ist ein auslauf den man mit einer Schraube verschließen kann bzw muss...  Wenn das Boot gerade ist zwar nach dem Slippen läuft schon Wasser wenn ich die Schraube öffne das heisst im Boden ist schon ca.  10cm min Wasser...  Und der Rest entweicht dann halt in schräg Stellung


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Hast du einen Motorkasten und hat der einen Ablauf? Sowas war bei mir mal undicht.


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Hätt ich jetzt auch als nächstes vermutet. Schwappt Wasser hinten über wenn du von Vollspeed aus anhältst?


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Da braucht nix überlaufen. Wenn Wasser beim Gas wegnehmen oder Wellen hinten gegen den Ablauf schwappen, dringt schon allerhand Wasser ein.


----------



## easyrider (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Ja da ist eine kleine Wanne aber sie ist ohne jegliche Beschädigungen das Boot ist erst 3jahre alt


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Wenn alles unbeschädigt ist kann es nur an der Verbindung der Innen- und Außenschale liegen oder an irgendwelchen Durchbrüchen. Die wassernähest (tiefste) Verbindung der Schalen ist die Kante der Motoraufhängung am Spiegel, das mal kontrollieren. 
Ansonsten mußte irgendwie Überdruck in den Hohlraum bekommen (alter Staubsauger, Schlauch, Panzertape) und dann mit Fitwasser (für Wessis: Spüli) abpüstern und schauen wo es Basen wirft.


----------



## easyrider (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Oh das ist ne gute idee mit dem Staubsauger ich hoffe er hat genug Kraft um ein Unterdruck zu erzeugen


----------



## Tino34 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Überdruck


----------



## easyrider (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Sonst noch jemand nen Typ ich drehe ab langsam...  Will steuerstand lesen anbauen aber mit so. Ein Problem geht nicht...


----------



## tomsen83 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Stell das Ding aufn trailer, kipp Wasser rein und guck wo es raus läuft. So viele andere Optionen bleiben dir nicht.  10cm Wasser sind ne menge über die Länge...


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Ich tippe auf die Schraube für Ablauf,wird wahrscheinlich reingeschraubt und dichtet dann "eigentlich" ab.Liegt die unter der Wasserlinie und ist net richtig dicht,drückt es da rein.

Besorg dir mal Gewindedichtband (Klemptnerbedarf),das was sich so dehnen lässt wie Gummi,oder Hanfband aber das aus Teflon wird wohl besser sein.

https://www.amazon.de/PTFE-Gewindedichtband-Rolle-Teflonband-Grobgewinde-751-3/dp/B0088WEA9Y

Das wickelst mal ordentlich um das Gewinde rum und schraubst das stramm rein.

Dann machs du mal ne testfahrt und guckst ob immer noch Wasser eintritt.

|wavey:


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Überdruck



ein alter Handstaubsauger, wo die Luft aus dem Handgriff kommt - da einen Schlauch ran, mit Panzertape und das andere Ende ans Boot ...


@easyrider   willst du dir den Steuerstand alleine bauen?|kopfkrat


----------



## easyrider (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Ja steuerstand nich direkt ich möchte mir aus GFK vorne eine art "Cockpit" aufbauen mit lenkrad, echolot, Fernsteuerung... und andere kleinigkeiten. und daran dann den sitz und nach hinten hinten mittig durch eine Bank... Aber das kommt alles noch erst die Baustelle. Ich habe die Dichtung schon an der Schraube getauscht es ist ein Kunstoff verschraubung für den ablauf... Aber wenn so viel Wasser sich unten sammelt da muss doch ein dickes loch oder ähnliches sein. und am extremsten ist bei starken Wellengang oder Hohe Fahrtgeschw.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Ich würde auch Wasser in den Rumpf geben und schauen wo es heraus läuft. 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es die Lenzöffnung oder die Verbindung Ober Unterschale ist, ist groß.

Wenn es die Lenzöffnung ist, dann überlege dir, ob du die nicht verschließt und das Wasser mit einer Bilgepumpe abpumpst.

Das ist sicherer.


----------



## easyrider (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Bei soviel Wasser wäre die Pumpe im Dauerlauf das ist auch nich korrekt ich muss das Leck finden ist wirklich zuviel


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Wenn Du keinen ollen Staubsauger hast, sollte eine elektrische Luftpumpe (nicht unbedingt Kompressor ) reichen:
http://www.pearl.de/a-NC2270-4260.shtml
800 l die Minute ist durchaus ein ordentlicher Durchsatz


----------



## newmie2205 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Hi!

Ist der Aussenborder mit Knebelschrauben befestigt oder verbolzt?

1) Wenn er verbolzt ist, kann es sein dass die unteren Schrauben unterhalb der Wasserlinie liegen, diese Löcher sind dann vermutlich nicht richtig abgedichtet...

2) Wenn der nur mit Knebelschrauben befestig ist, ist es wahrscheinlich die Schraube für den Ablauf, die nicht richtig abdichtet...

Vg
Andy


----------



## zokker (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> ....2) Wenn der nur mit Knebelschrauben befestig ist, ist es wahrscheinlich die Schraube für den Ablauf, die nicht richtig abdichtet...



So wird es wohl sein. Aber der Patient gibt ja keine genauen Informationen.


----------



## easyrider (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Patient   ja also der aussenborder ist nicht verbolzt...  Normal mit knebelschrauben ich habe keine Löcher in das Boot von aussen gebohrt oder ähnliches...  Selbst der Echolot geber ist geklebt.  Weil ich sowas vermeiden wollte.  Es hat leichte aber auch wirklich nur leichte Schrammen unten...  Eine Macke ist auch bisschen tiefer dort ist der Lack ab, man sieht das gfk Gewebe.  Aber das ist auch dicht 1x1cm.  Wenn die Schraube drauf ist und das Boot voll mit Wasser auf dem Hänger steht sieht man auch keine Lecks bzw tropfen...  Also kann es doch theoretisch nur die Anbindung sein. Ich dachte es gibt Tips um schneller Lecks zu finden


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Haste doch... "Druckluft" durch den Ablauf in den Zwischenraum blasen und mit Spüliwasser in der Drucksprühkanne ums Boot laufen und "einseifen". Wenn Blase, dann Loch! 
Den Ablauf musst Du natürlich auch abdichten (Panzertape o. ä.)


----------



## tomsen83 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Du musst den Eimer für die Fehlersuche doch eh rausholen, da die Eintrittsstelle ja offensichtlich unter oder nur knapp über der Wasserlinie sitzt. Nu mach das erstmal und guck was passiert.


----------



## racoon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



easyrider schrieb:


> wenn ich auf der Ostsee mit 15ps aussenborder fahre sammelt sich in der zwischenkammer immer Wasser und das nich zu knapp bis oberhalb des auslaufstutzen...




Wieviel ist denn für Dich 'nicht zu knapp' ? Hast Du ne ungefähre Literzahl ?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Wir hatten im GFK mal einen Haarriss, so beim liegen im Wasser nix, kaum ist man gefahren hat sich Wasser rein gedrückt ins Boot, haben das Leck selbst bei unserem Holzkahn mit der GFKSchale drum gefunden, also wenn du die Möglichkeit hast wie hier gesagt mit dem Überdruck sollte die Suche ein Leichtes sein.


----------



## gründler (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit mit farbe.

Du setzt das Boot auf'n trailer unter Wasser und zwar soviel Wasser wie geht nehmen wir mal deine 10-15cm und färbst das Wasser richtig dolle ein.Rot ist am besten, es gibt auch extra Lecksuchfärber (Auf'n Bau wird das benutzt) es geht aber auch mit Futterfärber Lebensmittelfarbe usw.

Vorher das ganze Boot aussen trocken und sauber machen,nach nen paar Std voll mit Wasser sollte es da rausdrücken wo es undicht ist,durch die farbe im Wasser siehst du kleinste Risse.



|wavey:


----------



## easyrider (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Ich probiere das mal morgen mit der Druckluft...  Ungefähr literzahl ist schwer zu sagen aber ich schätze locker auf 100-150l


----------



## Andy007 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



easyrider schrieb:


> Ungefähr literzahl ist schwer zu sagen aber ich schätze locker auf 100-150l



|bigeyes
Wie lange warst du für diese Menge im Wasser mit dem Boot? 

Du schreibst, das du nur Wasser drin hast, wenn du mit dem AB unterwegs bist. Mit dem Elektroding nix.
Da der AB wesentlich schwerer ist und auch mehr "Druck" auf dem Spiegel bringt und der Spiegel dann richtig "arbeitet", vermute ich das Problem in dem Bereich. Möglich ist aber auch, das der Lenzstopfen bzw. das "Lenzloch" undicht ist und dann bei AB-Betrieb entsprechend Wasser zieht....


----------



## easyrider (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Also maximal 5stunden dann ist das fahren unangenehm...  Boot sitzt zu tief und schwappt halt... Ich denke es sind sogar mehr als 150l... Ich werde dann mal den schwarzen rammschutz abmachen und die Verbindung überprüfen mit Druckluft und spülmittel...  Womit klebt man die dann am besten es sollte glaube ich am besten ein etwas flexibler Kleber sein oder...  Ich habe eine Ecke schonmal kurz abgemacht um zu schauen wie es verbunden ist..es ist genietet und denke zusätzlich geklebt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



easyrider schrieb:


> Bei soviel Wasser wäre die Pumpe im Dauerlauf das ist auch nich korrekt ich muss das Leck finden ist wirklich zuviel



Die Pumpe soll die Lenzöffnung ersetzen, nachdem du das Boot repariert hast.

Und der Schaden, wo das Gewebe offen liegt gehört getrocknet und  versiegelt. Am Besten mit Gelcoat.


----------



## Tommes63 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



easyrider schrieb:


> Ich denke es sind sogar mehr als 150l...


Echt? 150l Wasser dringt ein?|bigeyes Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?
Bei der Menge brauchst du keine Druckluft, oder Spüli, oder gefärbtes Wasser zum Testen. Wenn das über den Tag verteilt irgendwie reinplätschert, dann sieht man das auch ohne Tricks und Kniffe.

Aber so wie sich das Ganze liest, hast du ja beim Fahren mit E-Motor kein Problem. Mach doch mal ein Bild vom Heck, wenns aus dem Wasser, auf dem Trailer ist. 

Ich hab ein ähnliches Boot, wenn ich aus flotter Fahrt aufstoppe, dann schwappt die Heckwelle in die kleine Motorwanne ein und das Wasser läuft durch die kleine Lenzöffnung wieder außenbords. Wenn dort die Verbindung nicht dicht ist, dann kommt etwas davon zwischen Außen- und Innenschale. Aber solche Mengen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## easyrider (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Man sieht es nicht...  Es schwappt bei voller fahrt beim abstoppen Wasser in die Wanne aber die ist dicht...  Das mit der lenzöffnung verstehe ich nicht ganz...  Ich soll hinten das Ventil abmachen dann mit gfk oder wie zu machen aber von innen durch 2kammern ein fettes loch machen für die Pumpe? Morgen oder sontag blase ich mal luft rein...  Es sind bestimmt sogar mehr als 150l meine Vermutung ist die Verbindung am Heck unter oberschale...  Da spritzt das Wasser bei voller fahrt auch dagegen das das Wasser hinter den schwarzen rammschutz indie Verbindung läuft die dann auch mit gelcoat kleben?


----------



## Andy007 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Gelcoat ist kein Kleber. |uhoh:
Gescheite Bilder vom Heck würden vielleicht helfen.....wurde ja auch schon mehrfach drum gebeten. 
Bei 150 Liter (+) bei etwa 5 Stunden auf dem Wasser kannst du dir die Sache mit Druckluft etc. sparen. Da muss irgendwo mehr sein als ein feiner Riss.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



Andy007 schrieb:


> Gelcoat ist kein Kleber. |uhoh:
> Gescheite Bilder vom Heck würden vielleicht helfen.....wurde ja auch schon mehrfach drum gebeten.
> Bei 150 Liter (+) bei etwa 5 Stunden auf dem Wasser kannst du dir die Sache mit Druckluft etc. sparen. Da muss irgendwo mehr sein als ein feiner Riss.



der easyrider scheint nicht besonders technikaffin zu sein.

Ich tippe auf eine defekte Lenzöffnung. Bestimmt nicht richtig abgedichtet beim Einbau.

Und wenn es dann ganz dicke kommt, ist der Spiegel auch noch nass.


----------



## mr-echolot (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Hi Leute,ich verstehe nicht ganz,dass die Sache trotz

der vielen Ratschläge (Ursache der Undichtigkeit) 

noch nicht behoben ist.

Gruß, mr-echolot


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Naj, entweder will sich jemand helfen lassen (dann wären schon lange Bilder hier) oder Jemand denkt durch ausdiskutieren würde sich das Problem von selbst lösen ....


----------



## mr-echolot (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Das Denke ich auch |uhoh:

Gruß,mr-echolot


----------



## easyrider (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Mit tecknikaffin hat das vll nich viel zu tun damit bin ich mir ziemlich sicher nur wenn man mit booten wenig Erfahrung hat und das Boot dazu auch noch mehrere km entfernt steht. das man nich mal schnell bilder machen kann.  Und die lenzöffnung kommt eigtl nicht in Frage weil dann doch auch beim Elektromotor Antrieb das Boot unter Wasser stehen würde...  Aber Bilder folgen.  Ich verstehe nicht diese Aussagen ich habe doch jemanden gezwungen zu helfen.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



easyrider schrieb:


> Mit tecknikaffin hat das vll nich viel zu tun damit bin ich mir ziemlich sicher nur wenn man mit booten wenig Erfahrung hat und das Boot dazu auch noch mehrere km entfernt steht. das man nich mal schnell bilder machen kann.  Und die lenzöffnung kommt eigtl nicht in Frage weil dann doch auch beim Elektromotor Antrieb das Boot unter Wasser stehen würde...  Aber Bilder folgen.  Ich verstehe nicht diese Aussagen ich habe doch jemanden gezwungen zu helfen.


Wenn man sich bei deinen Texten aber nicht die Hälfte dazu und umdenkt, bist du auch nicht zu verstehen.|kopfkrat

Das wird schon zu finden sein easyrider. Das Leck kann ja nur im Spiegelbereich sein.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



easyrider schrieb:


> ...  Es schwappt bei voller fahrt beim abstoppen Wasser in die Wanne aber die ist dicht...


und wo bleibt das Wasser dann? 

Hat die Wanne einen Ablauf?


----------



## easyrider (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

ich werde probieren heute Fotos zu machen... ein Ablauf direkt gibt es nich es ist nur so eine kleine Wanne ...


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Na, das ist doch schon mal eine Info. Ein paar Nahaufnahmen von der Motoraufhängung wären schön.


----------



## Andy007 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



easyrider schrieb:


> MUnd die lenzöffnung kommt eigtl nicht in Frage weil dann doch auch beim Elektromotor Antrieb das Boot unter Wasser stehen würde...  Aber Bilder folgen.



Nur "arbeitet" der Spiegel bzw. das Heck mit einem E-Motor ganz anders als mit einem Verbrenner. Stichwort Gewicht, Leistung etc....

Von welchem Hersteller ist dein Kutter überhaupt......


----------



## easyrider (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Also ich habe heute mal den schwarzen Kantenschutz abgemacht und da habe ich halt das entdeckt...(siehe Bilder)  kann es möglich sein das das Wasser wenn es hinter dem schwarzen Kantenschutz läuft rein läuft bei voller fahrt spritzt das Wasser auch stark besonders hinten an die Kante...  Ich denke einfach Kleber rein ist es nicht mit getan oder?


----------



## ZaphodB (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Der Kantenschutz nennt sich übrigens Scheuerleiste. Darunter liegt meist die Verbindung von Ober- und Unterschale.
Kannst mit Sika abdichten.

Gruß,
Tobias


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Um eine Druckprüfung wirst aber nicht herum-kommen um sicher zu sein. 
Was ist der weiße Punkt, in der Mitte der Motorhalterung?


----------



## Tommes63 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Das was ich mit Lenzöffnung meinte, ist auf dem Bild 1 (Pfeil oben) in der Mitte die kleine Durchführung zwischen Motorwanne (wo die rote Tüte drin liegt) und Außenschale.
Beim Aufstoppen aus schnellerer Fahrt können da gerne mal ein Paar Liter reinschwappen und bei undichter Verbindung nicht alles Außenbords ablaufen. Einiges läuft dann rein ins Boot.

Auf deinem Bild 1 (Pfeil unten) ist mittig an der Unterkante vom Spiegel noch sowas wie eine Lenzöffnung( hab ich an meinem Boot nicht), die vermute ich mal als Übeltäter, dann müßte aber generell wenns Boot im wasser ist was reinlaufen.

Die Verbindung Ober-Unterschale hinten links ist nicht dicht. Dichtmasse rein sollte erst mal reichen. Der Schlitz im Bild 3 sollte auch abgedichtet werden.

Und überhaupt, das Boot sieht aus als hätte es ab Werft eine grottige Verarbeitung. Ich hab auch eine Polenschüssel (sehen in der Größe alle ähnlich aus), aber so schlimm is das bei mir nicht.


----------



## easyrider (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Der weisse Punkt ist ein ein auslauf für die Wanne


----------



## easyrider (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

ja das ist echt eine miese verarbeitung habe es zum ersten mal abgemacht und war geschockt... naja jetzt muss ich damit leben und probieren das beste daraus zu machen... also der auslauf wird es nicht sein der ist eigtl ganz praktisch. die Lenzöffnung werde ich abschrauben mit teflon band hinterlegen. Nur halt der spalt zwischen unter oberschale macht mir richtig sorgen... wird es reichen mit Dichtmasse abzudichten also so tief wie möglich einspritzen. oder muss ich die nieten alle entfernen eine komplette dicke schicht auf die fläche auftragen und dann neu vernieten... die Nut auf Bild 3 ist eine fixierung für eine edelstahlkappe die den Rammschutz mit mit dem Boot fixiert.

Welche Dichtmasse würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich habe meine Stühle mit Sikaflex an das Boot geklebt und die halten ohne probleme schon seit 3 jahren ?


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Druckluft und abpüstern und du weißt wo undichte Stellen sind. Alles andere ist nur Kosmetik.
Meine Vermutung ist: die Verbindung der Schalen im Motorwannen-Bereich, da wo man keine Nieten sehen kann und der Ablauf der Motorwanne.


----------



## Franky (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Ach Du heilige ..... Sauber verarbeitet ist anders! Da würde ich die Scheuerleiste komplett abstrippen und die Verbindung zwischen den Schalen checken. Vor dem Anbringen dann die Druckprüfung.


----------



## Andy007 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



easyrider schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute mal den schwarzen Kantenschutz abgemacht und da habe ich halt das entdeckt...(siehe Bilder)  kann es möglich sein das das Wasser wenn es hinter dem schwarzen Kantenschutz läuft rein läuft bei voller fahrt spritzt das Wasser auch stark besonders hinten an die Kante...  Ich denke einfach Kleber rein ist es nicht mit getan oder?



Mich würde ja mal brennend interessieren, wie das "spritzen in voller Fahrt" aussieht. Um 150 Liter Wasser + (bei ca. 5 Stunden auf dem Wasser) durch die schlechte Verbindung von Ober- und Unterschale ins Boot zu kriegen muss das ja schon fast Sturmflutcharakter haben.....#c
Zumal das Wasser dann ja auch erst noch hinter der Scheuerleiste her muss......|kopfkrat

Alles andere wurde schon geschrieben.
Welcher Hersteller war das noch mal??? ;+


----------



## volkerm (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Durch die Sache zwischen Ober- und Unterschale mögen bei Spritzwasser marginale Mengen Wasser reinkommen, aber nie diese Mengen.


----------



## easyrider (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Das Boot ist aus Polen und die Marke heisst *Columbia*...
also das soviel Wasser nur durch den Schlitz kommt habe ich mich  auch schon gefragt nur wo sonst... Ich werde die Tage erstmal komplett neu verdichten bzw. die Mit KD Dichtmasse befüllen und trocknen lassen zeitgleich Lenzverschluss abschrauben und mit Teflon Band hinterlegen. wenn dann die Dichtmasse getrocknet ist werde ich durch die Lenzöffnung Druckluft ein"blasen" und mit einer Spühliflasche lustig um das Boot herum laufen  .


----------



## Franky (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was Du noch alles finden wirst 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andy007 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



volkerm schrieb:


> Durch die Sache zwischen Ober- und Unterschale mögen bei Spritzwasser marginale Mengen Wasser reinkommen, aber nie diese Mengen.



Mein Reden.....


----------



## easyrider (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Also ich habe heute die komplette scheuerleiste entfernt und war einfach geschockt...  So ne miese Verarbeitung...  Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen an den Stellen wo es extrem offen ist zusätzliche blindnieten zu verbinden...  Vorher bohre ich die "Schwachstellen"  vor so das ich jetzt schon mal ne Richtung habe entferne alle popnieten Hebel es dann hoch um eine schöne Schicht dichtmasse zu legen Spanne es mit Zwingen und verschließe es dann mit den Nieten. So mache ich dann den kompletten Rand neu...  Weil jetzt wo ich diese schei.. Gesehen habe ich kein ruhiges gewissen mehr


----------



## easyrider (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Bilder des Schreckens...


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Normalerweise gehört das ordentlich verklebt. Aber du machst das schon#6. Ist alles reparabel.

Nur wenn das Holz im Spiegel nass ist ... das ist nicht so toll.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



zokker schrieb:


> Normalerweise gehört das ordentlich verklebt. Aber du machst das schon#6. Ist alles reparabel.
> 
> Nur wenn das Holz im Spiegel nass ist ... das ist nicht so toll.



Ja dem schließe ich mich an, ich würde zuerst mal schauen, wo das Wasser wirklich herkommt, denn wer jetzt alles verklebt, hat danach viel mehr Arbeit, wenn er doch an den Spiegel muss.


Ich halte weitere Nieten für überflüssig, auch hochpreisige Boote sind weit entfernt von der Verarbeitungsqualität, die man von anderen Fahrzeugen kennt.

Abdichten würde ich den Spalt wohl, aber ich kann nicht glauben, das so viel Wasser an der Scheuerleiste vorbei läuft.


----------



## Franky (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Nich haun - aber ich bin nicht überrascht (wohl aber erschrocken!)...

Wie aufwendig ist es, die beiden Schalen voneinander zu trennen und komplett neu zu verkleben? So kann man dann auch an den Spiegel und die ggf. dortigen Schwachstellen (Ablauf der Wanne) ran.
Wasser findet immer einen Weg - bin zwar kein Bootseigner, aber leider mit sowas extrem gebranntes Kind (und deshalb zu Hause gerade am Basteln, Konstruieren und Bauen).


----------



## Andy007 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Ich würde mich als erstes mal hier anmelden: https://www.boote-forum.de/   und dann weiter mach wie Franky schon geschrieben hat. Sozusagen ins Innere gucken.
Die Jungs vom Boote Forum sind immer sehr hilfsbereit. Zumindest wenn man sich ordentlich vorstellt und seine Fragen und Probleme mit entsprechenden Bildern versieht 
Also: anmelden, aufbohren, trennen und weiter sehen |supergri


----------



## volkerm (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Bohr die erbärmlichen Nieten raus. M4 oder 5 V4A Schrauben besorgen. Mit Keilen die Oberschale anheben, entfetten. Epoxid mit ultralangem Härter und kurzen Faserschnipseln anrühren. Dann, Stück für Stück, mit einem Spachtel das Epoxid in die Spalte spachteln, und nach und nach die Schrauben eindrehen. Scheixxarbeit, aber dann isses dicht. Dann ist zumindest die Baustelle professionell gelöst.


----------



## volkerm (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Falls das im Spiegelbereich zwischen Ober- und Unterschale auch so aussieht, hast Du vermutlich das Prob. gefunden. Scheint mir Kurzschaft, und mit 15 PS taucht das Heck ein. Bei den Spaltmassen sind dann die Liter schon denkbar.


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Das wird das Problem sein. Allerdings werden Boote im Bereich der Motoraufhängung nicht genietet, sondern geklebt. Deswegen werden sich die Schalen auch nicht so einfach trennen lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Und so einfach ist die Kante auch nicht zu verkleben,ist nämlich mit ein bischen entfetten nicht getan!
Wenn die zu verbindende Fläche nicht bis zur Faser angeschliffen wird ergibt es niemals eine daurhafte statisch belastbare Verbindung.
Was du da vorschlägst ist allenfalls ein Auffüllen!
Wobei die Verwendung von Faserspachtel auch nicht optimale Festigkeit bringt,  dass kann eigentlich nur Gewebe, oder Matte und dies überlappend.
Der Zeitfaktor kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, klar kann man die Härtung verzögern, aber alles was über eine Stunde hinnaus geht, birgt die Chance darauf das es überhaupt nicht mehr anzieht, aushärtet.
Weiter mit den Schrauben, da gehören zwingend Unterlegscheiben drauf, oder zumindest einseitig Flachköpfe um die Last zu verteilen.

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Sikaflex und gut ist. Seit Jahrzehnten bewährt und man bekommt die Schalen auch irgendwann wieder auseinander. Ich würde auch wieder Blindnieten nehmen, tragen nicht so dicke auf wie Schrauben. Sonst haste nachher eine schöne Wellenscheuerleiste.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Ja  dem schließe ich mich an, Nieten sind durchaus üblich und haben Jahrzehnte lang gereicht. 

Auch wenn das Boot zwischen den Schalen Wasser nehmen sollte, so liegt ja nicht zwingend ein Stabilitätsproblem vor. Wenn sicher ist, dass das Wasser hier rein kommt, würde ich auch mit Sika oder Pantera zuschmieren und gut. Und wenn dann an einer Stelle immer noch fünf Tropfen rein kommen, dann ist das auch kein Beinbruch.

Aber ich trau dem Braten noch nicht. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Bevor das mit dem Lenzstopfen nicht eindeutig abgeklärt wäre, hätte ich nicht mal die Scheuerleiste runtergemacht!
Das ist ein ziemlicher Akt die wieder drauf zu bekommen.
Beim Bootsbauer werden diese Keder glaube ich gekocht um sie auf zu ziehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bevor das mit dem Lenzstopfen nicht eindeutig abgeklärt wäre, hätte ich nicht mal die Scheuerleiste runtergemacht!
> Das ist ein ziemlicher Akt die wieder drauf zu bekommen.
> Beim Bootsbauer werden diese Keder glaube ich gekocht um sie auf zu ziehen!
> 
> Jürgen



Da hast du recht.

Die Keder geht mit einer Tonne voll heißem Wasser und einem Heißluftgebläse gut wieder drauf.

Wenn man nicht ordentlich zieht, ist er am Ende zu kurz.


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*



easyrider schrieb:


> [..] Das komische ist das es nur reinläuft wenn ich mit einem Benziner fahre mit Elektro schon langsam ist garnix [..]



Aus diesem Grund kann der Lenzstopfen nicht maßgebliche Ursache sein. 
Weniger Druck auf dem Spiegel, je nach Trimmung des AB taucht das Heck zu tief ein etc.pp.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Wasser mehrheitlich durch den (sorry) saumäßig verarbeiteten Saum geht!
Und aus diesem Grund gäbe es für *mich* nur 2 Alternativen:
1 - Boot verschrotten - ääähhh scheidet aus! 
2 - Boot "sanieren"
Auch wenn ich mich da wiederhole: wer weiss, was man da noch alles findet. Es sind schon Spiegel entdeckt worden, die nicht aus wasserfestverleimten Holz bestanden und auch nicht laminiert waren... Einfach mal "reingestellt", und der Bootseigner wunderte sich über ein "instabil" laufendes Boot!


----------



## easyrider (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gfk boot undicht*

Also kleines Update gestern richtig was geschafft   wir haben alle Nieten + 60 zusätzlich dabei gemacht altes Silikon entfernt ( es war einfach Silikon sagte der bootsbauer selbst) alles sauber geschliffen entfettet und neue dichtmasse drauf(petec kd)  jetzt lass ich es mal trocknen und mache ne neue dichtprufung.


----------

